# Gameserver im Hintergrund laufen lassen



## js-mueller (23. Oktober 2003)

*Gameserver im Hintergrundlaufen lassen*

HI

Wenn ich folgenden Befehl eingebe:


> hlserver@h1205:~> ./hlds_boost -game cstrike +maxplayers 11 +map de_dust -pingboost 3 &


Dann geht das Programm aus wenn ich die shell verlasse. Ich habe gedacht, dass das "&" dafür sorgt das dies nicht passiert.
Also ich kann auch weiterarbeiten mit der shell wenn ich den BEfehl eingegeben habe, aber sie halt nicht verlassen :-/
Das Programm screen wills bei mir auch nicht tun, aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig.
Soll halt nur so im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## Sway (23. Oktober 2003)

*screen -d -m ./hlds_boost -game cstrike +maxplayers 11 +map de_dust -pingboost 3*

Damit sollte es gehen. Das & am ende bewirkt nur, das man wieder ne eingabe in der konsole machen. Die meissten Programme lassen es ja nicht zu, wenn die über die Konsole gestartet wurden.

Screen sollte mit den Optionen gehen... hier nochmal die ganzen optionen

Options:
-a            Force all capabilities into each window's termcap.
-A -[r|R]     Adapt all windows to the new display width & height.
-c file       Read configuration file instead of '.screenrc'.
*-d (-r)       Detach the elsewhere running screen (and reattach here).*
-dmS name     Start as daemon: Screen session in detached mode.
-D (-r)       Detach and logout remote (and reattach here).
-D -RR        Do whatever is needed to get a screen session.
-e xy         Change command characters.
-f            Flow control on, -fn = off, -fa = auto.
-h lines      Set the size of the scrollback history buffer.
-i            Interrupt output sooner when flow control is on.
-l            Login mode on (update /var/run/utmp), -ln = off.
-list         or -ls. Do nothing, just list our SockDir.
-L            Terminal's last character can be safely updated.
*-m            ignore $STY variable, do create a new screen session.*
-O            Choose optimal output rather than exact vt100 emulation.
-p window     Preselect the named window if it exists.
-q            Quiet startup. Exits with non-zero return code if unsuccessful.
-r            Reattach to a detached screen process.
-R            Reattach if possible, otherwise start a new session.
-s shell      Shell to execute rather than $SHELL.
-S sockname   Name this session <pid>.sockname instead of <pid>.<tty>.<host>.
-t title      Set title. (window's name).
-T term       Use term as $TERM for windows, rather than "screen".
-U            Tell screen to use UTF-8 encoding.
-v            Print "Screen version 3.09.11 (FAU) 14-Feb-02".
-wipe         Do nothing, just clean up SockDir.
-x            Attach to a not detached screen. (Multi display mode).
-X            Execute <cmd> as a screen command in the specified session.


----------



## Sway (23. Oktober 2003)

wenn es geklappt hat, bitte ne kleine Antwort schreiben. Sonst nützt die ganze Suchfunktion ja nix


----------



## js-mueller (24. Oktober 2003)

Screen geht bei mir nur unter root, weiss der Geier wieso :-/


----------



## Retlaw (24. Oktober 2003)

Versuch mal nohup.
Steht für no hang up und bewirkt das der Prozess auch nach dem Logout weiterläuft.

```
nohup kommando &
```
Das "&" braucht man trotzdem, damit die Konsole wieder frei wird.
Wenn man sich dann abmelden will kommt bei mir zwar die Meldung "There are running jobs", aber die kann man ignorieren da das Kommando ja mit nohup gestartet wurde.
Ausgaben des Prozesses auf Stdout werden in nohup.out protokolliert.


----------



## js-mueller (24. Oktober 2003)

k danke so gehts


----------

